# Myford Super 7 Long Bed Big Bore Conversion



## Nick Hulme (Sep 16, 2015)

I'd been considering a larger lathe for some time, purely for greater through capacity. 
I can't do without my lathe for more than the odd weekend though, and I didn't want to go back from a fully tooled lathe to shopping for tooling to complete a job. 
To get where I wanted to be I would have needed to buy and fully tool a new lathe, and get it running well before I could swap it over and retire the Super 7, after that I'd need to sell the Super 7. 
Then I saw the big bore headstock advertised, it came (while briefly available) from Myford Stuff. 
The 30mm through capacity and ER40 nose have transformed the lathe in use, rigidity is improved, parting is now a joy, 

 - Nick


----------

